# Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?



## vara (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

diese Frage brennt mir schon ein paar Tage unter den Nägeln, also helft mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge ;o)

Während der Raubfischschonzeit herrscht hier totales Spinnfischverbot, Kunstköder sind ebenfalls tabu. Kann ich trotzdem auf Barsch mit einer Dropshotmontage losziehen? Köder wäre dann der gute alte Tauwurm.

Ist das erlaubt oder nicht? Ist ja nicht wirklich Spinnfischen im eigentlichen Sinne oder? Und ob ich den Wurm nun an ner Pose bade oder mit nem Grundblei versenke ist in meinen Augen zumindest egal. Aber was sagen die Gewässerwarte dazu?


----------



## ObiWan75 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Sollte erlaubt sein, da du ja parallel auch mit Wurm an der Pose bzw. auf Grund angeln darfst ;-)


----------



## Master Hecht (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

einfach machen, der wurm ist ja schließlich kein kunstköder also muss dasd erlaubt sein.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Da sollte es keine Probleme geben, da es ja vom Prinzip her ja nur eine Seitenarmmontage ist. Solang du evtuell gefangene Zander wieder zurück setzt, kann dir eigentlich niemand was. Du kannst auch ohne Probleme Wurmjigge (hab ich letzten Winter gemacht ohne behelligt zu werden)


----------



## Dart (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Hi Vara
Das ist ein Grenzbereich, der unterschiedlich interpretiert werden kann. Kann dir nur raten, die zuständigen Gewässerwarte zu befragen. 
Das Dropshotten mit Wurm ist sicherlich auch eine Art des Spinnfischens
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## marca (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Um genau diesen Fragen "vorzubeugen" gibt es bei uns in der Raubfischschonzeit auch ein generelles Wurmverbot.
Meiner Meinung nach völlig in Ordnung.
Du dürftest aber,wie schon gesagt,wohl keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Also ein Wurmverbot zur Raubsfischschonzeit find ich persönlich ja völligen Blödsinn. Ok, es kann immer mal passieren, dass ein Räuber einsteigt, aber der kann ja wieder zurück gesetzt werden.


----------



## vara (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Danke schonmal für eure zahlreichen Antworten!

Gewässerwart wird schwierig zu fragen sein, wollte an den Mittellandkanal - da gibts ja wieder 1000 Ausnahmen zur Gewässerregelung und die WaSchuPo ist zuständig. Und einen vorherigen Kontakt wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden ("Schlafende Hunde wecken") 

Ich kann ja für das beruhigte Gewissen eine Mini Laufpose zusätzlich montieren, macht zwar keinen Sinn, aber dann kann man es wirklich nicht mehr Spinnfischen nennen...|kopfkrat


----------



## minden (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*



> Ich kann ja für das beruhigte Gewissen eine Mini Laufpose zusätzlich montieren, macht zwar keinen Sinn, aber dann kann man es wirklich nicht mehr Spinnfischen nennen


 
Dann geh doch mit Wurm und Pose los


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Eben, Wurm, Pose und dann "schleppen" wie am Forellenpuff....


----------



## vara (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Ja is klar, das war auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint  Ich will schon dropshotten gehen, ohne Pose. 

Korrigiert mich mal aber wenn ich nen Köder an der Pose/am Sbirolino schleppe dann ist das doch fast Spinnfischen oder? Also schleppen verstehe ich als "rankurbeln" und ob da nu ein Blinker oder Wurm gekurbelt wird ist doch wumpe. Wenn die Ordnungshüter unterwegs sind also einfach zu kurbeln aufhören und einen auf Ansitzer machen?! Könnte klappen


----------



## bagsta343 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

spinnfisch-verbot bedeutet kunstköder-verbot...

tauwurm an der drop-shot montage ist doch wie ne grundmontage...
hat doch nichts mit spinnfischen zu tun... da naturköder....

bei tauwurm kann dir auch keiner was wegen stahlvorfach erzählen oder???? 

gruss
der bagsta


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*



bagsta343 schrieb:


> spinnfisch-verbot bedeutet kunstköder-verbot...
> 
> tauwurm an der drop-shot montage ist doch wie ne grundmontage...
> hat doch nichts mit spinnfischen zu tun... da naturköder....
> ...


 

Und was ist mit dem Köfi am System?

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## bagsta343 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

tja das mit dem köfi am system ist natürlich eine gute "fangfrage"...nicht schlecht herr specht|uhoh:|uhoh:

ich persönlich würde es als spinnköder einordnen:

weil... system...
weil...es spinnfischen im direkten sinne bedeutet...
hätte dann vielleicht mit der führungsmethode zutun

solltest du das system auf grund legen dürfte es wieder kein problem sein... 
nun ja, doch ein zweischneidiges schwert
tja, und dann gehen mir auch schon die argumente aus...

bitte um korrektur sollte ich falsch liegen...

danke für den einwand
gruss
der bagsta


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Mal rein logisch betrachtet. Was soll den ein Spinnfischverbot bezwecken ?
Den Fang von Raubfischen, logisch.
Alle Raubfische ?
Glaub ich nicht. Hier sind doch Zander und Hecht gemeint, in Salmonidengewässern sicher auch die Fettflossen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Barsch Ziel eines besonderen Schutzes ist.
Mit dem Spinnangelverbot ist nicht nur der gezielte Fang von Hecht und Zander zu verhindern, sondern auch deren " zufälliger " Fang beim Barschangeln mit Kunstködern. 
Ergo ist jegliche Art des Spinnfischens, unabhängig vom Köder verboten, sofern sie eine potentielle Fangmöglichkeit für Hecht und Zander darstellt. 
Das ist beim Wurm sicher nicht der Fall. Ob nun als Drop shot oder als Grundblei mit Seitenarmmontage ist doch völlig wurscht.

*Sofern bei Euch die Raubfischschonzeit nicht in der Form definiert ist, das alle !! Raubfische geschont sind* und das Spinnfischverbot nur eine zusätzliche Absicherung darstellt, würde ich ohne Bedenken mit Wurm dropshotten.


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Ich hoffe nicht das der zu fragende Gewässerwart der ist, der meinen Kumpel an unseren Vereinsgewässer (Salmoniedenfluss) das Spinnfischen verbieten wollte, weil man ja einen Zander ?? fangen könnte,ich komme nicht auf den Namen aber der würde das dir aus Prinzip verbieten.

In einigen Gewässern haben seit einiger Zeit auch Barsche Schonzeit, weil dort mit Tauwurm auf Barsch getwistert wurde (zumindest wurde immer Barsch als Zielfisch angegeben, ging aber auf Zander).


----------



## aal-andy (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Da sollte es keine Probleme geben, da es ja vom Prinzip her ja nur eine Seitenarmmontage ist. Solang du evtuell gefangene Zander wieder zurück setzt, kann dir eigentlich niemand was. Du kannst auch ohne Probleme Wurmjigge (hab ich letzten Winter gemacht ohne behelligt zu werden)


 
Sehe ich genauso und würde es auch so praktizieren. Sollte der Barsch, wie z.B. bei uns in NRW, keine Schonzeit haben, steht der "Seitenarmmontage" mit Wurm nichts entgegen, diese Montage kann man sicher nicht als Spinnköder auslegen, und wenn da in den Monaten, wo Zander und Hecht geschützt sind, kein Köfi dranhängt, bist du auch auf der sicheren Seite, es sei denn, der Wurm wäre gezielt als verbotener Köder aufgeführt (z.B. in den Niederlanden). Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Gewässerwarte, die etwas "übermotiviert" zur Sache gehen, dem würde ich aber ganz gelassen entgegen sehen und es im Bedarfsfall auch drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer freiwilligen Schonzeit?????

Muß denn immer an einer klaren Sache rumdiskutiert werden?????
Drop Shot ist eine Art des Spinnfischens und das ist in diesem Fall verboten!

Warum????

Weil du den Köder zum Raubfischfang einsetzt. 

Ein gehakter kleiner Zander überlebt zu 50% NICHT, egal wie schonend du damit umgehst. Ein Lachs, oder Meerforelle ebenso nicht... Du bist in Erklärungsnot bei einer Kontrolle! Denn je nach Auslegung der WaschPO/des Wasserwartes usw. kann man ja mit Wurm auch Forellen fangen...

Die während der Laichzeit gefangenen Barsche laichen nicht mehr und schmecken auch nicht sonderlich.... folglich kein Nachwuchs... irgendwann keine Barsche mehr und ihr heult rum, das nix mehr gefangen wird.
Oder setzt ihr die wieder zurück??? 

Seid ihr waidgerechte Angler? 

Versteht ihr den Sinn eines solchen Verbots nicht?

Und dann noch über andere Angler aus Osteuropa aufregen, das fehlt dann noch....


----------



## serge7 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal mit einer freiwilligen Schonzeit?????


 
Fände ich gut, wenn alle sich verantwortungsbewußt verhalten würden. Wir haben so auch noch genug Zeit im Jahr auf Räuber zu fischen, lassen wir ihnen eine kleine Erholungspause.



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ein gehakter kleiner Zander überlebt zu 50% NICHT, egal wie schonend du damit umgehst.


 
Das ist UNFUG!



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die während der Laichzeit gefangenen Barsche laichen nicht mehr und schmecken auch nicht sonderlich.... folglich kein Nachwuchs... irgendwann keine Barsche mehr und ihr heult rum, das nix mehr gefangen wird.
> Oder setzt ihr die wieder zurück???


 
Da ist von auszugehen, daß die meissten Leutchen hier die Fische wohl wieder zurücksetzen. Ich würde den Barsch jetzt auch nicht mit Zander oder Hecht vergleichen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man die Barschbestände auch nur annähernd an den Rand der Ausrottung bringen kann.

[/quote]


----------



## Yoshi (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*



vara schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> diese Frage brennt mir schon ein paar Tage unter den Nägeln, also helft mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge ;o)
> 
> ...



Wenn doch totale Raubfischschonzeit herrscht, wiso möchtest du ihnen dan auf Teufel komm raus nachstellen? Oder gehören bei euch Barsche nicht zu den Raubfischen? Selbst wenn nicht, lass den Fischen doch Ihre Ruhe und lass sie vernünftig  ablaichen.....mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass dir wahrscheinlich auch andere Raubfischarten bei dieser Methode an den Haken gehen würden.#d


----------



## vara (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Im MLK mit Wurm fängt man außer Barsch höchstens Weißfisch. Hechte jibbet nich und die Zander nunja eher unwarscheinlich - also schimpft mich nicht gleich nen "Raubfischmörder",ok?! 

Falls euch meine Fragestellung entgangen sein sollte: ich wollte etwas wissen um eben NICHT gegen ein Gesetz zu verstoßen.

Natürlich akzeptiere ich Schonzeiten, die müssen auch einfach sein. Aber wenn der Barsch hier frei ist werde ich auch versuchen ihn an den Haken zu bekommen. Dass ich keine Fische mitnehme denen man schon ansieht dass sie noch nicht abgelaicht haben ist selbstverständlich.

Für diejenigen die es interessiert: 
Der Gewässerwart hat im Vereinsvorstand nachgefragt und grünes Licht gegeben! Dropshot mit Tauwurm ist während des Spinnfischverbotes genehmigt.

Thema erledigt.


----------



## knutemann (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*



vara schrieb:


> Während der Raubfischschonzeit herrscht hier totales Spinnfischverbot, Kunstköder sind ebenfalls tabu. Kann ich trotzdem auf Barsch mit einer Dropshotmontage losziehen? Köder wäre dann der gute alte Tauwurm.


Ich weiß ja nicht in welchem hannöverschen Verein du bist aber im SAV Hannover hatte ich bis dato keine Probleme#6Ich wurde auch kontrolliert und da meine Montage (Dropshot) auch nur für Barsch ausgelegt war, gabs keine Probleme. Du solltest doch mal den zuständigen Gewässerwart anrufen, die beißen nicht|rolleyesDann weißt du 96+4% Bescheid. Die Tel.-Nr. stehen übrigens in deiner Vereinszeitung auf der letzten Seite#6
Edit: Hab dein letztes Post erst jetzt gelesen


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

Könnte in Deutschland erlaubt sein. In den Niederlanden auf keinen Fall probieren, geht voll in die Hose!!! Dort sind in der Raubfischschonzeit Tauwurmstücke größer als 1,5cm strengstens verboten! Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## magic feeder (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

ich denke auch dass das mit dem wurm schon in ordnung geht


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

so ist das in berlin geregelt         Bei der Ausübung der Angelfischerei unter Verwendung von Köderfischen oder Wirbeltier-oder Krebsködern oder Teilen von diesen (Fetzenköder) ist nur ein Köder je Handangel zulässig; diese gelten als Raubfischköder. Der Angler darf gleichzeitig höchstens mit zwei Handangeln fischen. Bei der Ausübung des Fischfanges unter Verwendung von Spinnoder Flugangeln ist nur eine Angel zugelassen. Zum Fang ausgelegte Handangeln sind ständig und unmittelbar durch den Angler zu beaufsichtigen. Köderfischsenken sowie zum Fang von Raubfischen bestimmte Handangeln dürfen vom 1. Januar bis zum 30. April eines jeden Jahres nicht eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Spinnfischverbot - Dropshot mit Wurm ok?*

und noch was :                   Bestandteil der Handangel muss eine Rute sein. Beim Fischen von Friedfischen mit tierischen oder pflanzlichen Ködern darf die Handangel nur einen einschenkligen Haken haben (Friedfischangel).


----------

